# The best New England Resorts



## mdurette (May 29, 2021)

I mentioned to a tugger this week if you have never been to a New England timeshare, make sure you don't have grand expectations for the resort.   Most are dated, but always clean and comfortable.   I was thinking about that comment this morning and with the amount of views on the other Favorite New England area thread, I thought this may be a good follow up topic.

No disrespect to the area resorts, I spend more than 1/2 of my vacations in them and love them.    But, I also spend the other half in the Marriott/Hyatt world.   A gold rated Marriott is not the same as a gold rated New England resort.    

So, what New England resorts would consider top notch for the area?     For me, I think it would be Riverwalk in Lincoln, NH


----------



## buzglyd (May 29, 2021)

I’m currently at Samoset. Not fancy but clean and comfortable. It’s 45 degrees on Memorial weekend so not exactly happy with that but I’m sure the locals will be wearing shorts.


----------



## klpca (May 29, 2021)

It's always good to have realistic expectations, especially with timeshares. I will be interested in this thread (but I obviously have nothing to contribute yet).


----------



## hjsweet2002 (May 29, 2021)

We love the Wyndham resorts.  We stay at Bentley Brook in the Berkshires twice a year and the Inn on Long Wharf in Newport at least once a year sometimes twice.


----------



## mdurette (May 29, 2021)

buzglyd said:


> I’m currently at Samoset. Not fancy but clean and comfortable. It’s 45 degrees on Memorial weekend so not exactly happy with that but I’m sure the locals will be wearing shorts.



Yesterday the highway systems all leading to the Cape were full with traffic.    Today/tomorrow and Monday all rain and cold and barely making it out of the 50s.    Definitely a bust for anyone looking to celebrate the 1st long weekend of the season in the north east!


----------



## mdurette (May 29, 2021)

hjsweet2002 said:


> We love the Wyndham resorts.  We stay at Bentley Brook in the Berkshires twice a year and the Inn on Long Wharf in Newport at least once a year sometimes twice.



We have gone to both of them.....yes, good options.     Thinking more about it, most of the resorts are small independents.    The ones that I consider "better" are associated with some system:  Bluegreen, InnSeason, Wyndham.   There is also a group that I believe owns the resorts in Bartlett (attitash) and North Conway (eastern slope).    Probably more $$ available to update rooms than others.


----------



## mjm1 (May 29, 2021)

Our only experience in New England was a week at InnSeasons at Pollard Brook probably ten years ago. As I recall the resort and unit were nothing fancy, but clean. We really enjoyed the area.

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## buzglyd (May 29, 2021)

mdurette said:


> Yesterday the highway systems all leading to the Cape were full with traffic.    Today/tomorrow and Monday all rain and cold and barely making it out of the 50s.    Definitely a bust for anyone looking to celebrate the 1st long weekend of the season in the north east!



I just had my coldest winter day today. 45 and raining. It’s up to 53 now and people are out golfing. Not much to the town of Rockland. We plan to explore Acadia National Park in a few days when the weather warms up.


----------



## klpca (May 29, 2021)

buzglyd said:


> I just had my coldest winter day today. 45 and raining. It’s up to 53 now and people are out golfing. Not much to the town of Rockland. We plan to explore Acadia National Park in a few days when the weather warms up.


It was 60 and cloudy with a heavy marine layer at the beach in Coronado this morning (although I think that it warmed up later in the day). So you didn't miss too much!


----------



## Bwolf (May 30, 2021)

We own at Pollard Brook and find it clean and comfortable with a reasonable MF.  The refurbished Guest Houses at Trapp Family Lodge are very nice as well.


----------



## buzglyd (May 30, 2021)

buzglyd said:


> I just had my coldest winter day today. 45 and raining. It’s up to 53 now and people are out golfing. Not much to the town of Rockland. We plan to explore Acadia National Park in a few days when the weather warms up.



Yeah my wife is in Carlsbad and said it was chilly. She’s flying out here today. I think we both would rather escape down to our place in Tampa but Tuesday and Wednesday should be nice for exploring.


----------



## nerodog (May 30, 2021)

buzglyd said:


> I’m currently at Samoset. Not fancy but clean and comfortable. It’s 45 degrees on Memorial weekend so not exactly happy with that but I’m sure the locals will be wearing shorts.


I've stayed at Samoset 2x and enjoyed  the resort, restaurant and golf course.  Beautiful  location.  Clean and comfortable.


----------



## swditz (May 31, 2021)

Staying in Ogunquit maine. We own at inn season and love coming here. Rainy cool weekend but after today should be nice. We own at three inn season resorts. The other two on the cape. Not 5 star but most new England are not. They are however well maintained and clean with great staffs. All of ours are either near or next to the  ocean. Even in the cold and rain the ocean is beautiful!


----------



## ahdah (Jun 5, 2021)

Our favorite on the Cape is Brewster Green.  We decided to check out the timeshares and after visiting we decided on Brewster Green.  We ended up buying week 22,23 and 24 and went there every year.  After my husband died, I sold week 22 and 23 and now only have 24.  If you have never been there it is a great timeshare.  Good luck in exchanging, that was the reason we ended up buying.


----------



## bobpark56 (Jun 5, 2021)

There is always Marriott's Pulse in Boston. We have traded into there (or booked with points) on 5 occasions. In our view, there is noting better in New England, though we have found Brewster Green and the Cottages at Cape Cod to also be enjoyable.


----------



## PcflEZFlng (Jun 5, 2021)

Really enjoyed Trapp Family Lodge a few summers ago. Unbeatable scenery!


----------



## JudiZ (Jul 13, 2021)

We are New Englanders and even before Covid tended to stay in New England. For where we have stayed, my absolute favorite is Pulse Boston but we have had little luck trading in there recently (the last couple of years). South Mountain in Lincoln is a close second. We own at both Attitash and Sea Mist in Mashpee, Massachusetts. Although neither is fancy, we have found both to be clean and we enjoy our time at them. 

I do think that New England resorts are not at all like those found in other places but having realistic expectations is always a benefit when choosing where to stay. 

Do love this thread, mdurette.


----------



## JeffC (Jul 13, 2021)

Eagles at Sugarbush. We stayed there February 2019. They're detached houses, 2 BR one upstairs one down. The upstairs BR has a Cedar sauna bath. They even have a garage which comes in handy in the winter, but you have to shovel the driveway yourself. Like all NE TS's they are a little dated, but they're more like a vacation house than TS condo.


----------



## nerodog (Jul 14, 2021)

ahdah said:


> Our favorite on the Cape is Brewster Green.  We decided to check out the timeshares and after visiting we decided on Brewster Green.  We ended up buying week 22,23 and 24 and went there every year.  After my husband died, I sold week 22 and 23 and now only have 24.  If you have never been there it is a great timeshare.  Good luck in exchanging, that was the reason we ended up buying.


I love  it too and own there. I have trouble  exchanging in for another week !!! Great locale and spacious units.


----------



## tonyg (Jul 14, 2021)

Lots of good resorts in New England. I agree with Riverwalk, Brewster Green, South Mountain and also Pollard Brook. You might wank to add Harbor Ridge - stayed there about 10 weeks but not since many since the turn of the century. Heard good things about Samoset but never stayed there.


----------



## mdurette (Jul 15, 2021)

Another resort we have been to, that may be off the radar for some is the Mountain View resort in North Conway.  RCI #4035.    This is a no frills resort, basically just accommodations, but the 2BRs are acceptable and clean.   Very close to Cranmore for lots of summer activities and winter skiing.   I not typically a North Conway fan, I feel it is too commercialized, but this resorts sit off the main drag.   I usually end up there with a LC via RCI.  Super low pricing.     Just don't go for the studio!    It is basically the basement of the townhouse row.


----------



## silentg (Jul 15, 2021)

Our first timeshare was in Warren, VT. Had a 30 year lease Seasons at Sugarbush. We stayed there a lot until we moved to FL. Then we started exchanging. We had week 27 which usually falls around 4 th of July. Excellent trader.
We didn’t renew when the RTU ended, bought a SA week and that was excellent for trades until it wasn’t, sent it back , we had a good amount of trades. Then We started buying resales and used them for a while, many trades thru II, RCI, and Tug.
We have stayed at or owned many places in NE.
Holly Tree, in Yarmouth, MA. Sea Mist, and Cape Holiday in Mashpee, MA. Cape Winds, in Hyannis, MA. Brewster Green, Brewster, MA. Bay Voyage Inn in Jamestown, RI, Oak and Spruce in Lee, MA, Berkshire Mountain Lodge, Pittsfield, MA., Village of Winnapsaukee, Weirs Beach, N.H. Briarwood, Falmouth MA.
We have a week scheduled at Killington  Grand Hotel in Killington, VT. Next June.
We enjoyed our stays at all of these resorts.


----------



## e.bram (Jul 16, 2021)

Look at Surfside Resort in Falmouth, ma and Newport Overlook in Jamestown, ri. The best there is!
i own fixed oceanfront weeks in both.


----------



## MabelP (Jul 16, 2021)

Also love Captains Quarters down the street from the Surfside Resort.
My review from July 4th week, 2011.
Great resort setting on Falmouth Heights Beach! Very friendly staff always willing to help.Immaculate accommodations with daily maid service.View of ocean from all balconies. About one mile from Island Queen and two miles from center of town. Stuated in a residential area among million dollar homes.Spectacuclar!


----------



## nerodog (Jul 17, 2021)

tonyg said:


> Lots of good resorts in New England. I agree with Riverwalk, Brewster Green, South Mountain and also Pollard Brook. You might wank to add Harbor Ridge - stayed there about 10 weeks but not since many since the turn of the century. Heard good things about Samoset but never stayed there.


Enjoyed Samoset 2x and the locale.  Clean units not especially  huge but comfy. Ended up with 2 BR.


----------



## missyrcrews (Jul 17, 2021)

We love the Samoset!!!  You're right, not huge, and the partial kitchen requires some advance planning.  But the location and the views more than make up for those couple of downfalls.  Plus it's close to home!


----------



## MabelP (Jul 17, 2021)

Harbor Ridge brings back so many happy memories. One of my most favorite trips.
My review from July 4th week, 2010.
I am a Marriott Owner who very rarely leaves that system. Harbor Ridge, with its beautiful setting, is a standout jewel in the world of timesharing. Southwest Harbor is absolutely beautiful . An ideallic setting with very kind, down to earth, classy townspeople. 

The front desk called to see if everything was fine when I didn't arrive on the Fourth. Upon arrival, I was greeted with much warmth. Complete explaination of units and activities in the area. Each unit has a special book made by Harbor Ridge with every possible question you might have answered for you.

The units are VERY large and immaculate. Kitchen is fully outfitted. Beautiful views of Southwest Harbor from both balconies.


----------



## kwelty (Jul 17, 2021)

MabelP said:


> Harbor Ridge brings back so many happy memories. One of my most favorite trips.



I love Harbor Ridge too. The people that work there are so helpful and nice, I always feel welcome. Great value for us owners too as the Maintenance Fee is less than $600.


----------



## lockewong (Jul 17, 2021)

swditz said:


> Staying in Ogunquit maine. We own at inn season and love coming here. Rainy cool weekend but after today should be nice. We own at three inn season resorts. The other two on the cape. Not 5 star but most new England are not. They are however well maintained and clean with great staffs. All of ours are either near or next to the  ocean. Even in the cold and rain the ocean is beautiful!


I had reserved a week at Ogunquit in the winter for my daughter several years ago. She thought the town was very cute.  She had gone to East Orleans, Truro as a child and appreciated the NorthEast beaches and ocean.  I would want to visit in September, of course.  I agree, still beautiful.


----------

